# pcv delete with catch can on turbo car?



## dub nutz (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey all, i recently decided to redo my turbo setup on my vr with better parts and i'm adding a oil catch can. my proposed idea to delete the pcv valve is to come off the valve cover to the catch can and from the can to the intake pipe(after maf before turbo). My question is, has anyone done this and will it work? any help is appriciated, thanks. 

p.s. broke the stock pcv and dont want to buy a new one


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

dub nutz said:


> Hey all, i recently decided to redo my turbo setup on my vr with better parts and i'm adding a oil catch can. my proposed idea to delete the pcv valve is to come off the valve cover to the catch can and from the can to the intake pipe(after maf before turbo). My question is, has anyone done this and will it work? any help is appriciated, thanks.
> 
> p.s. broke the stock pcv and dont want to buy a new one


 yes, and yes. 

that's how I have mine. You will get a CEL unless your tuner removed / disabled it, or if you run standalone you can clear that up.


----------



## dub nutz (Dec 30, 2010)

well i already had the pcv deleted last year and no check engine light then. i have the um 42# race tune, i didnt realize that was part of the tune. thanks for the response. 

anyone else wanna chime in? opinions are welcome


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

There is nothing emissions related with the pcv that would throw a CEL. You can delete and run whatever you want on any production vw pcv system and still pass readiness inspection.

Theory is that running it back to the intake or any vacuum assisted system helps the rings seal to release a few hpowers. Stock cars have it rerouted back to burn off the crankcase vapors, for emissions. All of my turbo cars have a hose running to the ground as they are all map based systems with no inlet pipe and they have no blowby issues.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

Yareka said:


> There is nothing emissions related with the pcv that would throw a CEL. You can delete and run whatever you want on any production vw pcv system and still pass readiness inspection.


my bad I was wrong on that then....

I'm too used to BMW I guess


----------



## dub nutz (Dec 30, 2010)

well the only reason i want to route back to the inlet pipe is because the air from the crankcase is already accounted for. i ran a tube to the ground last year but sitting in traffic got stinky


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

do it! that's how i did it and haven't regretted it yet, especially when it came time to clean out inter cooler, throttle body & pipes. placement is key and make sure you have room for drainage of catch can.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Run it further back on the car, dump it by the fuel filter and the smell isnt as bad. Main thing is to keep it from coming back through the engine bay/cabin filter.


----------



## dub nutz (Dec 30, 2010)

what do you mean by placement is key?


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

What I meant by placement is key: you don't want to install it (example; removing washer fluid bottle & installing in same area) in a area too confined where it's not easily accessible at a later time. If so, you'll have a "fun" time draining it. Try to keep hoses as short as possible & if ya gotta bend hoses....cut them instead & use 45,60 or 90 elbows to plumb them in as to avoid restrictions where oil sludge will accumulate later.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

Yareka said:


> Theory is that running it back to the intake or any vacuum assisted system helps the rings seal to release a few hpowers.


How true is this? It's the same theory behind crankcase vacuum pumps but I can't see how it would make much of a difference. Would it reduce blow by compared to venting crank case to atmo?


----------

